# Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) [Blu-ray] (1977)



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) [Blu-ray] (1977)*

Amazon
*Link*
$90
MSRP: $140



> This title has not yet been released.
> You may pre-order it now and we will deliver it to you when it arrives.
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com. Gift-wrap available.
> This boxed set releases in *September 2011*.


Update: 1-20-11


> We have good news! One of your pre-ordered items is now eligible for release date delivery and has been upgraded at no additional charge.
> Your new delivery estimate is:
> Mark Hamill, et al "Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) [Blu-ray]"
> Estimated arrival date: *September 27 2011*


Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Star Wars: The Prequel Trilogy (Episodes I - III) [Blu-ray]*
Amazon
MRSP: $70
$45

*Star Wars: The Original Trilogy (Episodes IV - VI) [Blu-ray]*
Amazon
MRSP: $70
$45


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been waiting for this for YEARS! This is going on my birthday list  Well, maybe not birthday list since it releases in September ... but yeah. I want it.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

This has been on my list since it was announced... I'm really excited about this. I did not know they were going to also split it into the original and prequel trilogies, I think that's a great idea for those who only like only the originals...

..dane


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sure this will be just one of the many "versions" that will come out over the next 20 years!

3D will be next, then smell-o-vision, then....

Mike


----------



## Jed M (Mar 1, 2008)

The sales numbers should be interesting between the 3 packages. I would have to imagine the prequels would generate less than 5% of the sales, so I am surprised that Lucas wants to open himself up to that type of possible embarrassment. I mean, if you want the prequels wouldn't you just buy the entire set and get the bonus disks too? I don't know anybody who has ever said, "You know, I love Star Wars, but that **** original series really ruined the new ones."

That said, I am getting the original series. The only reason I may get the newer ones is for ear/eye candy, but for now they don't interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Jed M said:


> The sales numbers should be interesting between the 3 packages. I would have to imagine the prequels would generate less than 5% of the sales, so I am surprised that Lucas wants to open himself up to that type of possible embarrassment. I mean, if you want the prequels wouldn't you just buy the entire set and get the bonus disks too? I don't know anybody who has ever said, "You know, I love Star Wars, but that **** original series really ruined the new ones."
> 
> That said, I am getting the original series. The only reason I may get the newer ones is for ear/eye candy, but for now they don't interest me in the slightest.


Interesting points.
It will be revealing to see the sales breakdown.

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Jed M said:


> The sales numbers should be interesting between the 3 packages. I would have to imagine the prequels would generate less than 5% of the sales, so I am surprised that Lucas wants to open himself up to that type of possible embarrassment. I mean, if you want the prequels wouldn't you just buy the entire set and get the bonus disks too? I don't know anybody who has ever said, "You know, I love Star Wars, but that **** original series really ruined the new ones."


I think the biggest reason to decide on the complete saga rather than the original trilogy is the bonus material. That's several discs worth new content that can't be had with either separate trilogy set, and the complete saga costs the same as the two trilogies separately.

LucasFilm would probably have preferred to just offer all six movies in a single box set, but offering the trilogies separately was probably a smarter move. I don't doubt that a fair number of people are going to elect to skip the complete saga, and in many cases they will go with the original trilogy. Those sales would have probably not happened on release day, instead waiting for the inevitable separate releases and lessening the sales volume during the first week. Some of them may end up getting the prequels later, but I can't imagine the prequels selling as strongly as the other two SKU's. As for embarrassment, I doubt LucasFilm is worried about that. The folks who are willing to drop $45 on the prequels on release day will likely be getting the complete saga - and they can point to those sales to explain light sales of the prequels if anybody asks. Also, by restricting the bonus discs to the complete saga rather than splitting them across both trilogy sets, they avoid a potentially _really_ embarrassing situation of the original trilogy significantly outselling the prequels in a head-to-head duel.



Jed M said:


> That said, I am getting the original series. The only reason I may get the newer ones is for ear/eye candy, but for now they don't interest me in the slightest.


I went ahead and pre-ordered the complete saga from Amazon.com.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I pre-ordered the complete saga as well.
Might as well, and it has Amazons price protection for fluctuations in price over time.
Now just 9 months of waiting.

Mike


----------



## bkellison (Apr 26, 2008)

If they ever release the true "originals" on Blu-ray, count me in. I'm not a big fan of the special editions, though.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

bkellison said:


> If they ever release the true "originals" on Blu-ray, count me in. I'm not a big fan of the special editions, though.


It would be nice to have a collection of all of the versions.
I don't know if that will happen though.

Mike


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

That's what Laserdisc is for!


----------



## tthurman (Jan 7, 2010)

bkellison said:


> If they ever release the true "originals" on Blu-ray, count me in. I'm not a big fan of the special editions, though.


Until this happens my "special edition" aka the first DVD edition released will suffice. I'm a huge Star Wars fan but until the original's are released Georgie boy has seen my last nickel.


----------



## InfernoSTi (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the full set version: thank you for the link. 

I am a fan of the originals but having seen them "in theater" in all their glory (to a 10 year old in the late 1970s, this was as good as it gets), I just enjoy them for the nice memories and don't get too caught up in the details. 

John


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Video of SW BR Announcement at CES*

Here is the SW announcement thread at Home Theater Spot -- *link*

...and video (from Pierce OTolle) of announcement -- *link*

Is this super important?
No.
Are you a geek and going to watch it anyway?
Yes.
oke::yes:

Mike


----------



## bkellison (Apr 26, 2008)

madpoet said:


> That's what Laserdisc is for!


I actually have them on laserdisc. :saywhat: Video quality is just not as good as blu-ray though. I'm still hoping they will release the originals remastered, but without anything added. Not holding my breath, though.


----------



## Matman1970 (Jan 27, 2011)

Like the LOTR ripoff, there is no reason that the Star Wars movies could not have both versions on one disc.....just pure $$$$$$$$:greedy:


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

I'd dearly like to see the original versions preserved with a _good_ set of HD transfers. The problem is that when they invested all that money into restoring the old prints in the 1990's, they did it as part of the SE edit process. That means there are a number of original scenes that would be _very_ difficult to reconstruct now. It would also be very expensive. I suspect that there would be enough interest in the originals that they could at least break even (probably make a profit) if they went through with such a process, but it's not something that is going to be a major cash cow for them. Combine that with Lucas's true lack of desire to do anything with the original releases, and I think it's next to impossible that we'll see the originals on Blu-ray.

The DVD version of the originals (included as bonus discs with the SE's in the 2006 Limited Edition release) seem to be the best looking transfers that exist at this point. They are derived from the LaserDisc transfers you have (complete with non-anamorphic video) and are better than any bootleg DVD made from those 1993 LaserDiscs. There's no practical point in releasing that same transfer on Blu-ray because it's still a 480i source. My BDP-93 can scale the LE original DVD's up to 1080p well enough to be indistinguishable from such a transfer. You'd need to go back to the prints and make a new transfer to get HD, and that gets us back to the start of my post. Alas...


----------



## EddyZ (Apr 10, 2008)

It's the old supply and demand principle. Until people get tired of buying the same thing over and over, Lucas might as well keep milking his cash cow.oke:


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*September 27 2011*

Update:


> We have good news! One of your pre-ordered items is now eligible for release date delivery and has been upgraded at no additional charge.
> Your new delivery estimate is:
> Mark Hamill, et al "Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) [Blu-ray]"
> Estimated arrival date: *September 27 2011*


----------

